# Diesels in for it now!!



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

nah... sounds like perfect time for the bitter apple spray. Really young puppies often times have not yet developed their taste buds yet... so that leads to the spray not working very well. Once they've grown up a bit then they can really notice the bitter and the spray works a lot better. At least that's what our obedience teacher told us. Diesel is probably at a really good age for it to work! Give it a go... and whenever you notice him chewing on things he shouldn't give him a stern "NO!" and then hand him one of his toys that he can chew instead. It's never to late!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

uh oh....poor Diesel. Did it look anything like this? This is what my perfect little angel did to our chairs. He would be so sneaky. He took his bones under the table and pretended to chew them and when we turn our heads thats what he did.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

It wasnt that bad lol ... just along the seat...brand new chairs


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Sounds like Diesel is still to young to have that much freedom...
FWIW - a couple of my chairs are chewed on too...

How big is his crate? Can he stand up and change positions? If so, dont feel bad...
The bitter apple spray only really works if it is wet....so likley wont stop the problem...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beams did the same thing, he chewed a knob of an end table drawer and the corner of my fireplace hearth- ick- it was like fake brick- he pooped RED for three days!!! But I sprayed both with bitter apple and he hasn't been back for a snack since.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, his crate is the biggest one they had at Petco... Its Def. big enough! But I work 10 hours a day and I couldnt imagine being in the crate for 10 hours a day! Oh well, if yall say its okay then Ill take your word for it. It just seems inhumane  And I love my dog more than anything in the world and I just want him to be happy, ya know?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

Even pugs chew. Romeo would lay outside on the deck and chew the corners! He'll also devour any bone or chew toy we give him in record time. It's like he HAS to destroy it quickly!! LOL If he chewed our furniture, new furniture, I think I'd be in the dog house!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer is crated during the day because he still chews, especially magazines ugh! don't feel bad, they grow out of it....around age 10 LOL


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Try the crate if you can come home for lunch... he is learning!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

" Distressed" finishes are really popular right now.......... could you sell hubby on that one ????


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

HAHA... I could try... Throw some humor in there might possibly make things better ... Laughs are good


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

while its true that the bitter apple spray really only works if its still wet, i have found that one shot in the mouth, then spray it on the object you don't want him to chew, and MAKE SURE HE SEES YOU DO THAT... and he will leave it alone. atleast that's worked for Sam, when he chewed the edge of the back door while waiting for us to come home from dinner one night. he has never chewed it again.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tell him as soon as the baby comes home you'll have matching chairs...


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Tell him as soon as the baby comes home you'll have matching chairs...


I was thinking the same thing! Does he realize that the puppy will do a fair amount of chewing too??


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Tell him as soon as the baby comes home you'll have matching chairs...


Im scared if D doesnt straighten up his act we arent going to get a puppy! Hes kinda ruining it LOL! Keith said last night "the last thing we need is another one, you cant handle the one you got now" ... which is so far off. Diesel needs a friends BAD! I think hes still going to let me get it, he was just mad and wanted to take it out on me. I dont know, it might take him some talking to, but I want the puppy more than anything and I know he wants me to be happy sooo...


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I was thinking the same thing! Does he realize that the puppy will do a fair amount of chewing too??


When D was a baby, he didnt chew ... at all... I pretty much can puppy proof our house. We keep everything pretty neat and put up ... but I cant put the chairs up ... Or maybe I can??


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

We put double sided sticky tape called Sticky Paws on our furniture to keep the cats from scratching it. I wonder if the dogs would dislike the sticky tape and leave it alone? 

Can you move the chairs out of the kitchen during the day?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Get a marker that is a similar shade to your table and hide the evidence! LOL , It sounds weird but before we got Buddy and Peaches ,Peanut used to chew up barbies and have accidents in the house.Now Peanut has become this perfect gentleman.He never steals food , potties inside , chews up the kids toys , jumps on people , any of it! It's amazing.BUT , Buddy and Peaches do all these naughty things between the two of them.So I guess we broke even.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im going to take the chairs out of the room, but the table I cant do lol! and I think he would def. chew the table if he could get to it! I just hate that crate!! I think he likes the crate obviously!! I had so much trouble with Diesel last night, yall probably noticed if you went through all my threads


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope since Keith let you bring D in that he realizes D is just doing what young dogs do. Kind of like just expecting teenagers to have a messy room, or toddlers to spill their drink.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I hope he realizes all of this too . Does everyones dogs chew? I think he just had a bad night last night! But he took a great bath!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine chew but not furniture.They chew up the kids toys and destroy there own.None of mine have ever chewed furniture.(unless I just haven't found it yet)


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I try to keep EVERYTHING picked up, his biggest thing is socks! and my plants! But hes never chewed furniture before ... this was the first! I wonder if he was mad at me?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Do you have some really tasty chew bones for him? Something he would prefer to your furniture?

Hey, don't hate the crate. It can keep him safe and your belongings intact, it should be a good friend.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I know, its great for me, but I feel like hes misreable. Hes used to being outside, and having lots of room to run and play. Now I feel like hes enclosed and misreable


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

When my dogs are outside, do you know what they are doing? Laying right next to the door waiting or sleeping. I bet D is sleeping all day. As long as he's getting plenty of exercise in the evenings he's fine.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

When we got our Mastiff Tiffany, after her being here for 5 months, (she was 1 yr old then) I opened our frech doors and I walked next to my $700 pine kitchen table and EVERY corner was chewed on. I freaked out! Hubby just said dogs chew!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jami, I saw this on a show the other morning about puppy proofing your home.

Go to a hardware store and tell them your problem with D. You can get some padding type material that is like tubes and you slice them open on one side so you can wrap them around whatever wood structure you want. Cut them to size.

Hope this works !!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I know you said it is the biggest crate that Petco had but what size is it? Bama loves our coffee table and I cant stop him sometimes unless I pull him away. It must taste really good. I figure once he stops chewing, I will sand it down and restain it.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Umm Im not sure of the exact size... it big enough for him to stand up, move around. But I like him to be able to walk ... and have water... whenever he wants, ya know


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

My pup chews something awful, and when we let her in, we have to close all the doors or shell run in and have half my dirty laundry strung around the house. The chairs are included in the fiasco. Perhaps you could buy one of those baby fences and put it around the table so she cant get to it? Im with you, cant stand the thought of those long hours in the crate. We have a nice dog run outside and this is Az so Im fortunate to have nice weather to just put her out back instead of a crate for now. Hopefully by the time 110 degree temps hit well be over the hump. Or better yet, get this fence and just make him a nice little area to hang out in Superyard XT - North States Industries - Babies "R" Us


----------

